

Pretend to be a lasership commander using only your keyboard - polym
https://github.com/YASME-Tim/laserman

======
polym
If just one bored soul is happy with this game for just 5 minutes, that'll
make the time spent worth it :D!

I wrote this game in shell, because I was bored. It interprets the keycode of
the pressed key on your keyboard and plays a mp3. Simple, but fun :).

~~~
noobermin
Freaking hilarious. You brightened my day sir.

~~~
polym
There is only one way out! (ctrl+d) :D.

Good to know I made you smile!

